# 41, single and decided I want another child.



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi a bit about me first of all      

Its been a while since I have posted on any boards.  I originally started posting back in 2004ish when I was about to start ICSI, which resulted in my son.  I had to have ICSI because I have got blocked tubes and polycystic ovaries.  I also needed donor sperm because I'm single.  Went through a stage when he was a baby where I was really broody and wanted to have another child but waited in the hope I would meet mr right and also was thinking I was very lucky to have my son and he should be more than enough.  I have got this niggling feeling inside though that really wants another child and my son would also dearly love a sibling.

Anyway, the long and short of it is that I have decided to give myself 4 months to get myself in tip top shape (or as close as possible lol)....I'm quitting smoking tomorrow and want to lose about 4 stone and going to go to G.P for a referral back to my gynaecologist.  I am anxious though that when I go to the dr it is not going to go to plan or he'll say come back when you have lost some weight and then i'll refer you. 

I just wanted to post this because I'm so excited at the prospect of having another child and if anyone has any advice for me then that would be great.  I'm 42 in October and doubt that I would start treatment until after then, maybe even next year.

Thanks for reading.
Zoe x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Zoe,

Congrats on having a beautiful son and very excited for you as you plan another child.  

I'm 40 and 7 weeks pregnant. I'm hoping that all goes well and I will have my child weeks before my 41st birthday.  I can't believe it but the last week I have been visualising having this wonderful baby and then trying for another. Mainly because as I'm doing this on my own I think it would be wonderful for the child to have sibling which shares coming into the world in the same way.

Let me know how you get on.

Happy for you to PM if you like.

Smiling xx


----------

